# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  heating tubs NOT in a rack...?

## John Bolli

Ok, so just a quick question.  How do you heat a tub with a lid on it without it being in a rack with flexwatt or heat cable?  I saw some pix of people keeping their bp's in tubs with lids and they werent in a rack. Just courious. Im sooo new to this but learning fast! thanks in advance.

----------


## Ezekiel285

It works the same way, a lot of people use UTH (under tank heaters). I have 3 ball pythons in a rack and then 1 in a stand alone tub.

----------

John Bolli (11-10-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I use flex a watt when i have an extra snake in a tub :Good Job:

----------

John Bolli (11-10-2011)

----------


## John Bolli

> It works the same way, a lot of people use UTH (under tank heaters). I have 3 ball pythons in a rack and then 1 in a stand alone tub.


so you just stick the uth on the bottom of the plastic tub? Do you notice the tub melting?

----------


## Ezekiel285

> so you just stick the uth on the bottom of the plastic tub? Do you notice the tub melting?


hmm, i don't know i would be careful with that, i have a non-adhesive one. I don't _think_ it would melt it but i don't know for sure.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> so you just stick the uth on the bottom of the plastic tub? Do you notice the tub melting?


thermostat is always required :Good Job:  :Wink:

----------


## Vypyrz

> so you just stick the uth on the bottom of the plastic tub? Do you notice the tub melting?


Just as Pit said, you will need a thermostat to control the UTH. My UTH's are self-adhesive, but instead of permanently sticking them on, I just tape them on with aluminum tape. That way it is easy to remove and re-apply the UTH when cleaning or changing tubs, and you won't have to destroy the heater to remove it.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (01-18-2012),PitOnTheProwl (11-11-2011)

----------


## cmack91

i have a uth, with a lamp on top to keep ambients up. its a strip light, but i only need 15watts so it works fine

----------


## babyknees

Your UTH should not be reaching temps to melt the tub. Thermostat will make sure that doesn't happen.

----------


## bsavage

Thermostats can get pricey. Nohing is cheaper then a digital thermometer with a probe and simple light dimmer(rheostat), both from walmart

----------


## MrBig

Thermostats can get pricey, but you get what you pay for. I would rather spend 120$ and get a spider robotics Herpstat and know that my snakes are in good hands. Better yet I have 2 of them with ND and I'm going to be buying a Herpstat 4. Sorry but I value my snakes and my home too much to trust a heating source to a crappy thermo.

----------


## LotsaBalls

> thermostats can get pricey, but you get what you pay for. I would rather spend 120$ and get a spider robotics herpstat and know that my snakes are in good hands. Better yet i have 2 of them with nd and i'm going to be buying a herpstat 4. Sorry but i value my snakes and my home too much to trust a heating source to a crappy thermo.


x2

----------


## RetiredJedi

You should tape one of these UltraTherm heatpads to it.  They are lower wattage but you will need a thermostat.

----------


## Giftbearer

I've seen some youtube videos of that aluminum tape but I don't really understand what it sticks to. It just looks as if the people wrapped it around the whole heat pad and laid it under the tub or tank. Is it double-stick? How do you stick it to both the pad and the cage?

----------


## kitedemon

It is not double stick. personally for the cost of the pad I'd just stick it and replace it when I needed a new tub. Taping the bottom is one way I have a few like this I use a temps for rescues. The UTH are not expensive and sized differently chances are if you change tubs for a larger one the small uth from the last one is going to be too small. I keep the tub with uth attached and just use it again. if I need.

thermostats are needed a rheostat at the least but they often require adjustment as the room temps change so they can be a lot of work and worry if your room does not hold a steady temp.

----------


## snakesRkewl

I would just sit the tub on the flexwatt that is taped to the shelf, taping it to the tub is not necessary  :Good Job: 

Rheostats are wonderful when used for dimming lights, unless your snakes are in a room that maintains a fairly stable temperature I advise against rheostats or dimmer switches.

----------



----------

